# Bass Fishing the Small Creeks



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Been fishing some small creeks around the area lately, and despite the water conditions, have found some quality fish! Been throwing a spinnerbait and chatterbait around and having a great time. As long as wood was around, I was throwing a spinnerbait. Once I got to where the grassy shorelines are present, the chatterbait was the bait of choice. Water clarity was zero, super tanic with some mud mixed in and little to no current moving the water. Judging by those conditions, I figured they would be shallow. Fished without any bites in the upper section of the creek so I went looking for whatever current I could find. Found one small section that had some wind blown current and it was holding some quality fish for the area. Couldn't quite fill the limit, but ended up with 10.5lbs with 4 fish. Didn't take many pictures, but managed a couple to share. Biggest went just under 3.5lbs, and surprisingly had no marks from spawning yet.

Gonna start bass fishing locally a lot more since I picked up the kayak and can get to some areas my boat won't go. Also gonna start posting some reports from the lake again, even though few people make that trip around here.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work....they're there, folks just don't think so!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason said:


> Awesome work....they're there, folks just don't think so!


Thanks Jason. I agree. They aren't the easiest thing to catch in those types of environments either!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report. Looking forward to more of your small creek reports.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Brings back a lot of fond memories. Not many big bass boats in there. Quality fish for such small water.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> Great report. Looking forward to more of your small creek reports.


Thank you. I'm also gonna be looking for a some bream while I'm fishing a few of these spots. It should be interesting to see what can be found.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bodupp said:


> Brings back a lot of fond memories. Not many big bass boats in there. Quality fish for such small water.


Glad to hear that, memories is what it's all about! 
I had trouble getting through a couple spots, but its usually well worth it. They live there!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Green Beetle Spins work great for Bream in creeks. Bass as well. Put your waders on and light em up!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome, I love creek fishing!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great job and thanks for the report . Not actually living in the area, do you mind sharing some of your creek and launch areas ? I just got a yak and planning on bring it to Pensacola when I come. Thanks


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, I love creek fishing, I usually scale down the tackle, maybe I should be throwing some full sized stuff, that's a good bag. What lake is the lake?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

GatorBane said:


> Green Beetle Spins work great for Bream in creeks. Bass as well. Put your waders on and light em up!


Beetle Spins do work great! I'll have to bring it out next time and see what happens. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lsucole said:


> Great job and thanks for the report . Not actually living in the area, do you mind sharing some of your creek and launch areas ? I just got a yak and planning on bring it to Pensacola when I come. Thanks


Thanks. I'll send you a PM shortly.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLo said:


> Nice, I love creek fishing, I usually scale down the tackle, maybe I should be throwing some full sized stuff, that's a good bag. What lake is the lake?


That's usually a great idea. That was a War Eagle Screaming Eagle spinnerbait so it was slightly scaled down. 1/2oz spinner that's pretty compact. 

Lake Seminole! Catch some big bags of fish down there, love that lake.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good looking fish Jeff.
Like others, I love creek fishing.
They seem to fight a lot harder.


----------

